# typical me



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok so i think i figured out what has been driving me crazy with my tank.... ME i need to learn to slow down and take things a bit more one step at a time... that said i also think i have been going at this whole thing from the wrong angels .... again that said i am also a spoiled brat who has to find ways to get things right....

so i am going to basicaly start over...

from scratch


i am getting a 40 gallon tank as an upgrade to my current one and here is the out line for the new plan of attack.....

1) take all of my LR and place it in the sump 
2) turn the flow off to the main tank and let the sump cycle the water around the live rock with the skimmer
3) move my crabs into the refugium section of the sump
4) move my remaining corals to the sump or trade them in at my LFS ( not sure on this point yet)
5) drain the tank down and get up the sand 
6) mix the sand up reallllllllll good and put it in the new 40 gallon tank (with as little water as possible)
7) mix up and add ALL NEW WATER to the new tank
8) let everything settle as its a new size i may get a thinner sand bed and i think this may be a good thing in order to clean it really well (considering recent experiances) 
9) move my LR back to new DT and aqua scape 
10) move crabs and if i still have them corals to DT
11) reconnect overflow and return lines from sump
and 12 with the exception of top off and regular testing LEAVE IT ALONE!!!!!!!!

soooo thats the plan i already made the trade for the tank and as i wanted an upgrade any how this really is a good time to do it....

thoughts suggestions?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds great, but the answer to #4 should be obvious! You need to return the corals if you want to start over and do this right. Take it slow and easy. By Christmas we will be celebrating your beautiful display!!!!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i think you are right Pasfur... hey maybe i could trade them in for more salt or LR heck maybe even that test kit i been eyeballing LOL


----------

